# Guru Granth Sahib Free



## anand101 (May 30, 2012)

Guru Granth Sahibs are available for Pickup in Los Angeles, comes with chaur sahib( fly wisk) and roomals. No donation or cost. Will ship it free if there is no Bir Available(must email gurudwara phone no for verification)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 30, 2012)

GREAT SEWA..Keep it up.animatedkhanda1


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 30, 2012)

Wow! beautiful


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 31, 2012)

Just a small piece of advice to verify the receiver properly. I don't know why I have a fear of Saroop ending up with Miscreants!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 31, 2012)

Miscreants...come in various "ROOPS"....he he....some wear dhumallas/chakrs/chand torras/choals, mallas, karras of steel..carry 5 ft kirpans, 7ft barchhas, a few teers..etc etc.....these types we find doing akhand paaths at muslim pir graves etc in PUNJAB..and in hotel lobbies elsewhere....BUT GURBANI is like the SUNLIGHT..it shines on DUNG HEAPS as well as Surajmikhi/Rose Gardens...regardeless !! SGGS is FOR EVERYONE..rooree marka or dhudh peenna..we cannot be JUDGING and REFUSING....IF it were in Human hands..I DONT THINK " everyone" can have access to free air, water, sunshine. forests, jungles, etc etc..They would be "*RESTRICTED*" to...kafirs.. non-Mulsims....or..non-amritdharees..non-hindus...dalits..  non-christians...whatever !!!! EACH SECTION/RELIGIOUS BIGOT would say GOD told HIM to DENY it to all others...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 31, 2012)

i wish we had such sewa/sewadaars here in Malaysia....its so difficult to find a SGGS Bir now a days...Not like a decade ago....freely available...


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 31, 2012)

Even otherwise I noticed some miscreants when presented with sarops used it as dust cover and or use for cleaning the floors.


----------

